# a/c drain line



## phoenixweasel (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone please tell me where the a/c condensation line exits the vehicle? 2007 EOS with the 2.0T M6.

Thanks!


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3238949


----------



## phoenixweasel (Jul 7, 2011)

Good link. I had "condensation" in my search query so I think it either didn't come up, or I missed it in the list. I've put it here now in case someone else tries the same search... 

Anyways, I cannot for the life of me find that flap in the EOS. There is a ton of stuff in the way (namely, the engine), but I searched for a good long while and can't find anything that resembles it. 

Someone in that other post mentioned it not being as easy with the climatronic. Our EOS has the dual climate control system. 

Any other thoughts? Is there some trick to finding it (like jacking it up, taking off the wheel, putting a finger on one's nose and saying fahrvergnügen 3 times)? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## davidsxmch (Nov 11, 2009)

Good morning, the discharge pipe of the evaporator is accessed from the passenger side footrest, the coating must be removed.


----------

